# [GIVEAWAY]New Year Celebration! NAVI Mod Pod



## VOOPOO (31/12/19)

[GIVEAWAY]New Year Celebration! NAVI Mod Pod





Vape fam! How time flies!
2020 is knocking the door! Are you satisfied with your 2019?
We are so happy to have your support for the whole year! For celebration of the New Year, we are hosting a NAVI Mod Pod giveaway for you!

To enter:

1.Comment with your New Year wish or plan;
2.tag #navimodpod in the comment

Note: You must be at legal age to enter
2 lucky persons will draw on Jan. 3th


Winner update !

Congrats to
*@DoubleD*
*@*[B][SIZE=6]Spongebob[B][/B][/SIZE][/B]
(Winners need to provide your shipping info (name;tel;add) within 24 hours after the winner annoucement.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (31/12/19)

#navimodpod
I'm planning to get myself another Vinci X. That my friends is a winner! Well done to you guys.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD (31/12/19)

#navimodpod

Plan is to convert a friend who smokes into a vaper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## La_Navidad (31/12/19)

VOOPOO said:


> 1.Comment with your New Year wish or plan;
> 2.tag #navimodpod in the comment


I plan to test more new vape devices 
#navimodpod

Happy New Year everybody!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88 (31/12/19)

Review more devices for the forum
#navimodpod


----------



## GerrieP (31/12/19)

To get at least one adv juice. Still searching..... 
To win at least one giveaway comp...
To convert at least one smoker....
#navimodpod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (31/12/19)

Want to get my nicotine down to 0mg
#navimodpod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShamZ (31/12/19)

Wish to simplify and economize my lovely vape habit, without losing any of the lovely flavour 

#navimodpod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (31/12/19)

I wish to have a prosperous year and I wish the same to all forum members

#navimodpod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spongebob (31/12/19)

I wish more people could find the wonder of vaping and quit smoking 

#navimodpod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (1/1/20)

#navipodmod

To change the approach to education in South Africa! Lets make it happen captains!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NOOB (1/1/20)

#navipodmod

My plan is to help as many people as possible to understand the benefits of vaping.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Largo (1/1/20)

My plan is mastering a genesis RTAs like as Le Zephyr and etc.
#navipodmod

Happy New Year everyone!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Golden Milestone (1/1/20)

My wish is to switch everyone in my family to vaping

#navimodpod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RagnarLodbrok (2/1/20)

I can wish more luck, more love and more patience.

#navimodpod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JaroslavSekac (2/1/20)

No plans, actually, maybe I'm going to visit Wien tomorrow.
As for some wishes - I wish everybody all the best in 2020.
#navimodpod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cynarius (3/1/20)

#navimodpod
This year's plan is to get completely off the stinkies once and for all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (3/1/20)

1. More mods!
#navimodpod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dunskoy (3/1/20)

VOOPOO said:


> Comment with your New Year wish or plan;


I will strive for career growth. I’ll work harder. I want to go on vacation with my family in Egypt.



VOOPOO said:


> tag #navimodpod in the comment


#navimodpod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShamZ (4/1/20)

Thanks for the competition.

Well done @DoubleD and @Spongebob

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spongebob (4/1/20)

Wowee awesome stuff and I sooo wanted one and here I win the comp 

Thanx for the comp @VOOPOO and the awesome prize 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubleD (8/1/20)

VOOPOO said:


> [GIVEAWAY]New Year Celebration! NAVI Mod Pod
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thats awesome, wish i saw this in time to send m shipping deets lol


----------



## Spongebob (15/3/20)

Hi @VOOPOO, have the prizes been sent yet? 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

